# Firefox kommt ins Internet, Terminal und andere Programme jedoch nicht****



## multimolti (19. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe gestern auf einem aelteren Rechner, der hier noch rumfuhr, Ubuntu 9.04 installiert. Der Rechner ist per LAN an einen DHCP angeschlossen, "aus dem einfach Internet kommt". Also anschliessen, kurz warten, und schon gibt's Internet. Funktioniert mit jedem Rechner und jedem OS einwandfrei (bisher).
Jetzt das frisch aufgesetzte Ubuntu 9.04. Firefox kommt problemlos ins Internet, per Terminal kann ich nichts pingen (ein Ping auf http://www.google.com zeigt mir beispielsweise die IP von Google an, aber 100% packet loss), und andere Programme wie der Package Manager koennen sich auch nicht updaten.

Was ist hier das Problem?

Danke fuer eure Hilfe!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. November 2011)

Hi,

hast du im Firefox einen Proxy hinterlegt?
Desweiteren wäre interessant zu wissen, welche Netzwerkeinstellungen im System hinterlegt sind. Führe bitte mal folgende Befehle aus (evtl mit sudo) und poste die Ausgaben hier.

- ip route
- ip addr show
- cat /etc/resolv.conf

Gruß
BK


----------



## multimolti (20. November 2011)

Ich habe jetzt einfach Ubuntu 10.04 installiert, das kommt das Terminal zwar auch nicht ins Internet, aber wenigstens mein apt-get, und damit kann ich alles machen, was ich moechte =) Muss reichen, ich pruegel mich nicht freiwillig noch mehr mit Linux als ich es eh schon tu^^


----------



## threadi (20. November 2011)

Wieso eigentlich 9.04? Aktuell ist 11.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download - macht für dein DHCP-Problem vermutlich keinen Unterschied, wollte ich nur noch hinterfragen.


----------



## multimolti (20. November 2011)

Der Rechner ist uralt, und da ich auf meinem Netbook mit 11.10 schon derbe Performanceprobleme hatte, dachte ich mir dass es ne alte Version auch tut.


----------



## threadi (21. November 2011)

Das hat nichts mit der Distribution sondern mit der grafischen Oberfläche zu tun. Auf leistungsschwachen Systemen sollte man kein Gnome oder KDE nutzen, eher LXDE oder ähnliches.


----------

